# Does anyone actually air-conduct?



## Kleinzeit

You see it in the movies when a character air-conducts to the stereo hi-fi. They're usually coded as an asexual dip.
(the other way classical music lovers are coded in movies is as the epicene villain).

Does anyone actually do this? --aside from being momentarily overpowered by the funk of a crescendo? Which is perfectly normal.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Nope. Momentarily overpowered, definitely. Usually listening to Bruckner. And it's hard to hold back when I'm listening on my iPod on the streets.


----------



## aleazk

Yes... but when I listen to my own compositions. I must practice if I pretend to conduct them at some time, or to indicate some conductor how it should be played.


----------



## ahammel

I do this. 

I have the shame.


----------



## colin

Just today I started playing classical music again, while cleaning out my cupboard, I used the clingfilm as a baton.


----------



## Kleinzeit

ahammel said:


> I do this.
> 
> I have the shame.


----------



## Kleinzeit

aleazk said:


> Yes... but when I listen to my own compositions. I must practice if I pretend to conduct them at some time, or to indicate some conductor how it should be played.


That's rehearsal. No blame.


----------



## Kleinzeit

colin said:


> Just today I started playing classical music again, while cleaning out my cupboard, I used the clingfilm as a baton.











................................................


----------



## Kleinzeit

Manxfeeder said:


> Nope. Momentarily overpowered, definitely. Usually listening to Bruckner. And it's hard to hold back when I'm listening on my iPod on the streets.











Thought hard about pulling the trigger on this-- 20 CD, Hännseler, dropping at the end of the month. Then the price went up $10 and decided for me.


----------



## KenOC

I do this quite a bit. But I usually get frustrated because the conductor on the recording loses the beat so often.


----------



## colin

That dog looks strange.


----------



## Kleinzeit

KenOC said:


> I do this quite a bit. But I usually get frustrated because the conductor on the recording loses the beat so often.


I feel your pain. I tell the people in the horror movies not to go down the basement but who listens to me.


----------



## Crudblud

I am a shameless air conductor and dancer.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Crudblud said:


> I am a shameless air conductor and dancer.











..................................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I air conduct using a baton as a baton. Good workout.


----------



## Turangalîla

Well of course I do! Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Kleinzeit

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I air conduct using a baton as a baton. Good workout.











.................................


----------



## Kleinzeit

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Well of course I do! Doesn't everybody?


So.... multiple conductors conducting at the same time. Is this some kind of Cage aleatory piece?

/Can I get the number of the patent office?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sometimes I may do something like conducting, but I actually dance... either step to the beat, jerk my arms/head to the beat...

So I have even _less _shame than you all!  :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kleinzeit said:


> So.... multiple conductors conducting at the same time. Is this some kind of Cage aleatory piece?
> 
> /Can I get the number of the patent office?


WAHAHAHA The piece would be titled "Antics for 4 conductors" (no one else). They each have their scores (for no instruments of course), just tempos, meters, gestures to do, etc. And we watch in glee as they stand with their backs to us (maybe one would turn around and ask us to clap along). More like performance art than music, but getting close.

Someone better invent that!!!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kleinzeit

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Sometimes I may do something like conducting, but I actually dance... either step to the beat, jerk my arms/head to the beat...
> 
> So I have even _less _shame than you all!  :tiphat:











No shame? I'll show ya no shame....


----------



## Kleinzeit

Huilunsoittaja said:


> WAHAHAHA The piece would be titled "Antics for 4 conductors" (no one else). They each have their scores (for no instruments of course), just tempos, meters, gestures to do, etc. And we watch in glee as they stand with their backs to us (maybe one would turn around and ask us to clap along). More like performance art than music, but getting close.
> 
> Someone better invent that!!!
> :lol: :lol:











Martyn Brabbins, Edward Gardner, Mark Elder, Roger Norrington


----------



## Turangalîla

Kleinzeit, I find it remarkable how you really do have a picture for _everything_!


----------



## Kleinzeit

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Kleinzeit, I find it remarkable how you really do have a picture for _everything_!











The google-fu is strong with this one.


----------



## apricissimus

I once told a girl I liked that I sometimes twitch when I listen to music. She thought that was funny and weird.


----------



## Vaneyes

Yep, I'm great with M1 and "Pictures".


----------



## colin

impossible with a rotten composer.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I air conduct using a baton as a baton. Good workout.


Of course. You are not as cool as Valery Gergiev as to conduct with a toothpick :


----------



## Kopachris

aleazk said:


> Of course. You are not as cool as Valery Gergiev as to conduct with a toothpick :


I use a chopstick.


----------



## Mahlerian

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Well of course I do! Doesn't everybody?


No, and you should be ashamed of yourself!!!!!:tiphat:


----------



## Crudblud

Mahlerian not only conducts, he hums out of key and pulls faces of grave severity.


----------



## deggial

apricissimus said:


> I once told a girl I liked that I sometimes twitch when I listen to music. She thought that was funny and weird.


yes, but do you twitch to the beat?


----------



## Kleinzeit

apricissimus said:


> I once told a girl I liked that I sometimes twitch when I listen to music. She thought that was funny and weird.











There was a time such beings roamed as titans, and were greatly desired.


----------



## Ravndal

It happens from time to time. Sometimes i get so engaged with the music that i forget where i am - and i get chills on my arms and on my back. Only in the most beautiful parts though.

Fun.


----------



## Kleinzeit

aleazk said:


> Of course. You are not as cool as Valery Gergiev as to conduct with a toothpick :


That used to be a tree stump. he conducted it down.

Russians.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Ravndal said:


> It happens from time to time. Sometimes i get so engaged with the music that i forget where i am - and i get chills on my arms and on my back. Only in the most beautiful parts though.
> 
> Fun.


This is how it should be. Does even Boulez listen with the stillness of a cat at a mouse hole and a lizard on a sunny rock?


----------



## Kleinzeit

Crudblud said:


> Mahlerian not only conducts, he hums out of key and pulls faces of grave severity.


GIS for 'faces of grave severity'


----------



## dionisio

Sometimes, when i'm walking on the street alone and i have something really powerfull in my head (eg. Beet's 3rd 1st mov.) i start to conduct!


----------



## Kleinzeit

dionisio said:


> Sometimes, when i'm walking on the street alone and i have something really powerfull in my head (eg. Beet's 3rd 1st mov.) i start to conduct!


If you're in a big city make sure you also vocalize animatedly. Then the cops will think you're just on the bluetooth.


----------



## colin

I have now moved on to the twig


----------



## Kleinzeit

colin said:


> I have now moved on to the twig











Keep it swinging


----------



## millionrainbows

To air-conduct, you need an air-orchestra. Now we're talking over 100 people. Budget, a hall to put them in, and this starts getting expensive.


----------



## Kleinzeit

millionrainbows said:


> To air-conduct, you need an air-orchestra. Now we're talking over 100 people. Budget, a hall to put them in, and this starts getting expensive.



















........


----------



## Feathers

Kopachris said:


> I use a chopstick.


Me too!  Two at a time, actually. Just gotta make sure there's no dumpling stuck at the end of it. A flying dumpling is not pleasant at the dinner table. Trust me I learned this the hard way.


----------



## deggial

Kleinzeit said:


> If you're in a big city make sure you also vocalize animatedly. Then the cops will think you're just on the bluetooth.


remote conducting! the height of efficiency.


----------



## millionrainbows

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 18437
> 
> 
> ........


Oh, where have you been, Dennis Brain, Dennis Brain,
Oh, where have you been darling Dennis?
I was driving my sports car
Now my brain is in a jar
And I'll never play another Strauss concerto.


----------



## drpraetorus

I did quite a lot of it in conducting class. I must say the orchestra followed me quite well.


----------



## OboeKnight

I do sometimes, but I think it is more acceptable because I was Drum Major of my marching band...so I actually have conducting experience lol.


----------



## Kleinzeit

OboeKnight said:


> I do sometimes, but I think it is more acceptable because I was Drum Major of my marching band...so I actually have conducting experience lol.











there's a whole world I'm unfamiliar with.
Except from Fleetwood Mac's 'Tusk'


----------



## OboeKnight

Lol the guard is definitely in it's rightful place.


----------



## Aaconn

I air conduct all the time.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sara X* is still the best I've been so fortunate to see.:devil:

PEE-ESS: I see *Kleinzeit *was a frequent contributor to this thread. Anyone know what happened to him? Hope he's well. His last TC post was in September '13. Perhaps last lurking, November '13.


----------



## Sieglinde

I do and I'm asexual...


----------



## elgar's ghost

I don't air-conduct any more - the orchestra inside my stereo never used to take a blind bit of notice of me anyway.


----------



## Badinerie

Sieglinde said:


> I do and I'm asexual...


A sexual what?

Anyhoo...I never air conduct...Im too busy playing air violin!


----------



## Tristan

Yes -_-

As embarrassing as it is to admit, I've done this before, but only a couple times. Honestly, testing out my new stereo-setup, no one home, and I just bought a great vinyl recording of Saint-Saens' Symphony No. 3 (a symphony I practically know by heart), how could I not do it?


----------



## Jos

I don't, but i will admit to playing the air-piano.


----------



## Ingélou

As a child, I used to air-conduct BBC radio's Third Programme; now I confine myself to modern ballet solos in my bedroom to Baroque YouTube.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have air conducted but since I have no idea how, and simply swing my arms in graceful inverted arcs, I prefer not having anyone see me do it. So generally I air conduct only if I am alone and the dog walks in the room. Then I air conduct at her, somehow supposing she might be impressed--she's not.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> As a child, I used to air-conduct BBC radio's Third Programme; now I confine myself to modern ballet solos in my bedroom to Baroque YouTube.


Say no more. Say no more.


----------



## Posie

I mostly air-sing the opera with rather expressive body movement.


----------



## starthrower

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 18400
> 
> 
> ..................................


A good friend of mine used to conduct with his cigarette. It was quite entertaining
and amusing, but he no longer smokes.

Zappa used a baton.


----------



## clavichorder

This may have been said before, but does anyone actually NOT air conduct?


----------



## Couac Addict

I like to pop a boiled sweet in my mouth for that _Antonio Pappano experience_.


----------



## omega

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I air conduct using a baton as a baton. Good workout.


It sometimes takes me. But I use a pen - which often flies through the whole room.


----------

